# New Plants



## BloOd-Omen (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey guys, what would you suggest the best type of plants I could get for my Piranha Aquarium, and how much do they go for?

Thanks...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

there are alot of different plant choices you could use.Bunched plants like money wart, ludwiga, are kind of messy but cheap.

A good plant to start with would be anubias family, and anubias would be good, also java fern would be good.They may runa few more dollars but are very hearty and dont require alot to thrive.


----------



## BloOd-Omen (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks alot man


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

There are many plant spiecew that you can have in your tank as for the start.

I suggest to try the following judging by their minimum difficulty:

Egeria Desna
Ceratophyllum Demersum
Anubias (All spieces)
Microsorum Pteropus (Java Fern)
Hygrophilla Polysperma
Cryptocorines (most spieces)
Echinodorus (most spieces)

i will disagree with mashunter18 on ludwidgia cause it is an easy plant and NOt a mesy one for sure....


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> There are many plant spiecew that you can have in your tank as for the start.
> 
> I suggest to try the following judging by their minimum difficulty:
> 
> ...


Maybe it was my piranha that made them messy :laugh:

Red ludwiga is a nice looking plant though


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

Amazon swords and Brazilian swords are very hearty (i cant keep a cactus alive but i can grow the sh*t outta amazon swords)


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

java moss is the greastest plant ever IMO


----------



## Proctain (May 4, 2005)

What's the name of the plant that looks like bamboo?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

You should get some silk plants they are cool.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I have bamboo in my 10 gallon and it looks cool, I got it in a place at the mall for like 10 bucks but it came with some other cool thing too.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

RedBelly Dom said:


> You should get some silk plants they are cool.:nod:
> [snapback]1014829[/snapback]​





RedBelly Dom said:


> I have bamboo in my 10 gallon and it looks cool, I got it in a place at the mall for like 10 bucks but it came with some other cool thing too.
> [snapback]1014830[/snapback]​


* 
What this has to do with real plants???*


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

java ferns, and swords are real easy to grow. Most plants are fairly easy to tak3 care of all you have to do is fertilize, and if you are running a fairly densely platnted tank with a fair amout of light, 3 wpg, then you could make a diy co2 reactor.


----------

